# Puppy gags a bit



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone
I have a Toy Poodle that is 9 months old.
Ive been feeding her Blue Buffalo Basics sensitive solution formula.
But for the past month she gags a bit throughout the day.
And also, eye tear stain are more noticeable now.
Could it be the food?

And if so, does anyone recommend a brand that better.
I thought of Orijen. But its high on protein and shes not active since we live in an apartment.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Get her off the blue buffalo to see. I just went through 3 weeks with 5 toy poodle having diarrhea before we figured out it was the blue buffalo wilderness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also think changing food might be a good idea. I feed raw but there are also high quality kibbles. Tear staining is often an issue with toys. Try to wash and dry the tear stained areas a few times a day.


----------



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

What brand do you recommend?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I fed mine royal canin poodle for years with no issues but since it only got 3.5 stars on dog food advisor I switched to blue which they said was 5 star. Horrible disaster and we are now back on royal canin. I think alot depends on their size. Mine are very small weighing from 2 lbs to 6 lbs. I think protein too high in the blue for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Not 2 Late (Mar 10, 2013)

erixon84 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a Toy Poodle that is 9 months old.
> Ive been feeding her Blue Buffalo Basics sensitive solution formula.
> But for the past month she gags a bit throughout the day.
> ...


I see this topic is about a month old but I wanted to say that my standard has a sensitive stomach and the vet recommended Purina One Sensitive Systems. It is salmon based. Don't confuse it with Purina Pro Plan of the exact same name. My dog, Marcus has done really well on it. When I mistakenly got the Pro Plan his stools were a tad soft, but on Purina One everything is pretty firm (if you catch my drift). Hope this helps.


----------

